# Morel Mushrooms



## artdebbie5 (Mar 13, 2014)

can't wait to get into the mountains for Mushroom hunting. It won't be long &lt;3


----------



## adawg (Mar 20, 2013)

It's been a very long, cold, and wet winter . 20 degrees here in Rapp. Co. this morning . I wonder what that will mean for
the timing . Can't wait to get the hunt on .
Good luck all !


----------



## squeeky81 (Mar 23, 2014)

I hunt near Rapp. Co. I can't wait to get out there!! I wish they were up now, but I'm hoping it won't be too much longer! The old folks have been telling me that all this snow will be beneficial to the merkel hunt this year!


----------



## rtsquirrel (Mar 22, 2014)

Never found any morels myself. I imagine locations are kept secret like my Chanterelle patches in California. Are they more prevalent at specific elevations than others? I see Mountains mentioned often.


----------



## squeeky81 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi rtsquirrel. Yeah, unfortunately most people keep their locations secret. What part of VA are you located in? I'm no expert but I'll tell you what I know. We always hunt in higher elevations. Our honey hole is located on the side of a mountain in a poplar grove. I think the stream coming down the mountain also helps quite a bit. Also, if you do want to hunt a lower elevation in central VA, apple orchards are a great place to check out.


----------



## ajones5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is anyone hunting them near Roanoke/Franklin/Montgomery Counties? Just wondering about timing around this area.


----------



## wytammic (Mar 30, 2014)

Do morels grow anywhere in the Virginia Beach area?


----------



## artdebbie5 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mushrooms found in the Goshen area this week... just starting to come up!!! Don't know about finding them at the VA. Beach Area... Going to start looking near Waynesboro Va. Area next week!!!


----------



## slerom (Apr 2, 2013)

Shroomies,
Going later this afternoon to the early spot, if I have any luck will keep you posted (as usual). Got the eggs, butter and seasoning flour ready, just need the shrooms.


----------



## unidentified (Mar 4, 2014)

Dont know how to erase my post here...


----------



## unidentified (Mar 4, 2014)

Here in fredericksburg VA, no one knows anything about morels.
I just moved from Iowa where one would find them with ease. 
I am counting on you all in here to keep us all informed!
The rain and temps seem spot on however I went outside today and not a single leaf, no vegetation in the forests, no bugs, no other mushrooms. No spiders walking on the dead forest floor. 
Do you mean to say morels really pop up all alone before anything even starts coming out?

I really don't know where to look out here. Everyone's stories conflict and when you go out with different search parameters, one gets zero results.

I've heard cedars and I have had good luck under pines in the past.


----------



## slerom (Apr 2, 2013)

One phrase should sum things up here in the mountains "COME ON RAIN"


----------



## squeeky81 (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm with you! Bring on the rain!! I'll be out Saturday rain or shine!


----------



## unidentified (Mar 4, 2014)

It just poured in VA. shouldnt they be out now?


----------



## mbdola (Jan 30, 2013)

Rain doesn't always mean you'll have shrooms. It takes a combination of many different factors that include both moisture and soil temps among others. I dont know where in VA you are, but as far as I know the furtherst North there has been a find this year has been around the Knoxville TN area.


----------



## infimous1 (Apr 3, 2014)

I am going to be hunting near the Waynesboro/Crimora area this weekend and if time allows I will hit up some spots near Sugar hollow! Has anyone seen any mushrooms in or near these areas yet?


----------



## artdebbie5 (Mar 13, 2014)

getting ready to hit the parkway just off of Waynesboro, VA to look for some mushrooms... will keep you posted if we find any. Usually they come up when you see the redbuds in bloom we look around Poplar Trees in higher elevations and around pine and apple trees in lower elevations.. .... but just getting exercise today and hoping for a little luck ..


----------



## rtsquirrel (Mar 22, 2014)

Squeaky81. I am in richmond, freeway access to where ever.
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## adawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Went out today for about 3 hrs . Elevation 800-1300 . Soil temps average was 44 degrees . Nothing here in Rapp. Co .
yet .. Went to a spot that has early blacks/greys every year, but no go today .
The calendar says it's time, but the woods don't look right .. Still in the grip of a nasty winter I fear ..
I am also an avid turkey hunter, and although we cannot hunt on Sunday here in Va., I brought a call along with me,
just for fun . I got no response at all .. The gobblers should be going nutz right now, but nothing ........
Give it another week I think ..


----------



## brigham (Mar 30, 2013)

I find them in Fairfax. Not gonna say where....lol....but I think it is still a few weeks away here........no fiddle heads even starting yet...but fingers crossed!


----------



## slerom (Apr 2, 2013)

It's on Boys and Gals, found four yesterday ... nice size (about 2" tall). Should be good this weekend


----------



## artdebbie5 (Mar 13, 2014)

oh boy.... I will be out and about this week..... will post pictures if we find any :lol:


----------



## artdebbie5 (Mar 13, 2014)

We went on Parkway today up towards Waynesboro, VA. and nothing...maybe by the weekend I hope :roll:


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Same thing over here in Powhatan. The last spring like this one peak was 4-19, but I found them 4-10 til 4-26


----------

